# Ingredients in MP Base  HELP???



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone else has any problems getting a list of the ingredients in a company's MP Base?  MOST list the ingredients, but the one I have been purchasing from does not.  I have emailed them 3 times asking for the ingredients, but have not received a response.

Should I CALL them?  I assumed they were required by law (I don't know for sure) to supply that information.  Can anyone help me determine what my next move should be?  I don't want to piss them off, they ARE the company I order base from AND my soaping oils....they certainly won't miss MY business..

Any suggestions??

ETA:  They are a HUGE company, many of US use them and their prices are the best I can find....


----------



## agriffin (Oct 20, 2010)

Who are they?  Someone might know. 

But really if they can't/won't supply with you with the ingredients then...then take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 20, 2010)

Agreed, tell us where you got it and we mught be able to identify it. They are not making it, they are buying it from a manufacturer so once we figure that out, you can get a list that way.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 21, 2010)

I find that most annoying.
A business I buy from used to list their ingredients for their m&p....went looking the other day to compare to another recipe & the ingredients lists were gone!!! Dissapeared from their site.....why I do not know.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Oct 21, 2010)

I didn't really want to post their name, why I do not know....so I will. 

Soaper's Choice/Columbus Foods

 A fellow soaper had PM'd me 'cause she took a guess and was right about who it was and she had previously contacted them and gotten a list of ingredients.  (Thanks again Deb!)

I just don't understand WHY they don't have them listed on their site or why it has been a hassle trying to get the info from them......makes me feel like they have something to hide.

ETA:  I don't know why, but I ASSUMED they MADE their bases.  They've recently added two(?) other varities (GM and Shea, maybe?).


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 21, 2010)

SFIC is one of the largest manufacturer's of MP base soap. The other one is Stephenson's. I would say it's the ingredient list from one of these. For SC, I'm leaning in the direction of SFIC.


----------



## bodybym (Nov 1, 2010)

SFIC doesn't post their ingredients on their ingredients on their website - but they are always friendly when I have had to email them for an ingredient list.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just my computer, or does this little box on the upper left hand corner of SFIC's website....NOT move out of the way to see text underneath it????


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

bodybym said:
			
		

> SFIC doesn't post their ingredients on their ingredients on their website - but they are always friendly when I have had to email them for an ingredient list.



They DO actually, 

http://www.sficcorp.com/index.html

ETA:  Apparently this doesn't take you right to the list.  Must click on 'products', then 'melt and pour base', then in the little pesky box that won't go away....click on 'ingredients'...  :shock: But the list is there, trust me, lol!

It is also FAR from being the same ingredients as Soapers Choice soap base....as a matter of fact...I'm off to research the ingredient list I got from them...it doesn't appear to have any OILS in it at all!  (but I'm pretty uneducated in this department which is why I'm going to research it a bit.)

I wish you could buy smaller amounts from SFIC....I don't have over $300 to spend on soap base, even though I think I would prefer theirs over Soaper's Choice.  

Any input?


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> SFIC is one of the largest manufacturer's of MP base soap. The other one is Stephenson's. I would say it's the ingredient list from one of these. For SC, I'm leaning in the direction of SFIC.


Soapers Choice:

Sorbitol
Propylene Glycol (A colorless viscous hygroscopic liquid, CH3CHOHCH2OH, used in antifreeze solutions, in hydraulic fluids, and as a solvent.)  OUCH!!!
Water
Sodium Stearate
*Sodium Laureth Sulfate* (probably what I'm having issues with?)
Sodium Myristate
Sodium Laurate
Glycerin
Triethanolamine

I ask....WHERE'S THE OILS?  WHERE'S THE LYE??  IS IT SOAP?  

SFIC:

•Coconut Oil
•Palm Oil
•Safflower Oil
•Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin)
•Purified Water
•Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent)
•Sorbitol (moisturizer)
•Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier)
•Soy bean protein (conditioner)


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like Soaper's Choice is a syndet bar and not real soap.


----------



## agriffin (Nov 2, 2010)

You can get SFIC base from alot of suppliers.  I use:

http://www.suppliesbystar.com/meltpoursoap.html

I believe Star's is SFIC.


Ingredients: Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water; Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan Oleate (emulsifier), Soy Bean Protein (conditioner), Titanium Dioxide (mineral whitener used in opaque soaps).


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

WOW!

So I just spent the last 3hrs. of my life discovering the horrors of my soap base that I've been using AND selling for over 5/6 years.  I really wish I understood all the information I just read and only understood like....5% of.  

So from what I'm understanding.....this soap base that i've been telling 'everybody' is better for your skin than store bought detergent bars....IS a store bought detergent bar????

UGGGH....I'm so upset right now.  Need a hug. :roll:


----------



## bodybym (Nov 2, 2010)

jadiebugs1 said:
			
		

> WOW!
> 
> UGGGH....I'm so upset right now.  Need a hug. :roll:



BBBIIIGGG HHHUUUGGG!!!!!!!

I know what you mean. So many suppliers call it soap when it really isn't - and to me they should be ashamed when there is a definition of what soap is by the FDA.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 2, 2010)

bodybym said:
			
		

> jadiebugs1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BIIIIGGGG HHHUUUUGGGG from me, too!  What really chaps me is that so many people who have actually used the detergent glycerin soaps think all handcrafted soap is drying, cuz that yukky syndet stuff IS drying.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, what it comes down to for me is....I HAVE to get my base from somewhere else.  SFIC, I have to purchase so much at one time, and to buy it from one of their suppliers cost so much more.  

I can't, with good intentions, go on selling this product...

I'm not saying it's caused entirely from this base, because I'm sure a lot of it is my dish soap, household cleaners, etc., but my left hand (dominant hand) has been attacked with the 'atopic dermatitus' after playing in this soap base for 6 years or so, and it is extremely painful sometimes.  Now I have to wear gloves even to clean something 'quickly'.  Guess I should have been wearing them all along, huh?  :roll: 

Anyway, thanks for the hugs...I needed them, but I guess I also needed a swift kick in the butt for 'selling' something I didn't even know what it was.  Definetely my bad...and won't do it again.


----------



## chafalota (Nov 4, 2010)

*ingredients in MP Base Help*

This is to Jadiebugs1:  You need to definetly stop using that soap!!!  It contains a chemical called "Triethanolamine" and when a body product contains that in it you are to stay away from that.  I asked them on the ingredients on  Goat Milk MP soap and to what the ingredients they told me it had "NO GOAT MILK IN IT!!!".  You should go to a totally different place.


----------



## Genny (Nov 4, 2010)

Why is Triethanolamine something that you have to stay away from?


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 4, 2010)

Genny said:
			
		

> Why is Triethanolamine something that you have to stay away from?



Like everything else, you have to make up your own mind.  Here's what I found when I Googled it.

"Because of its high alkalinity and the possibility that it converts to nitrosamines, its use in cosmetics was once expected to diminish. It is still widely used as of 2009."

I'm guessing that it's used as a surfactant if it's in MP base.


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is some good info on Triethanolamine:
http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/ingredient_details.php?ingredient_id=622

The thing about clear soap is that clear isn't natural.  It doesn't matter who made it, any really clear soap has 75-77% natural ingredients tops.
There are some fine natural transparent bases out there as well if you value content over clarity.

I once worked for a place that used a crystal clear M&P, claimed it was all natural and didn't print ingredients.  Put a couple drops of oil in per pound and now you can say it was infused with such and such.  That kind of business practice makes my stomach churn, and I take pains to make sure my customers understand what they are buying.

Over the years I have used crappy natural bases and awesome 'syndet' bases and vice-versa.  I think it really is a matter of personal preference.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: ingredients in MP Base Help*



			
				chafalota said:
			
		

> This is to Jadiebugs1:  You need to definetly stop using that soap!!!  It contains a chemical called "Triethanolamine" and when a body product contains that in it you are to stay away from that.  I asked them on the ingredients on  Goat Milk MP soap and to what the ingredients they told me it had "NO GOAT MILK IN IT!!!".  You should go to a totally different place.



Who's THEM??


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 4, 2010)

supersoaper3000 said:
			
		

> Here is some good info on Triethanolamine:
> http://www.cosmeticsinfo.org/ingredient_details.php?ingredient_id=622
> 
> Thanks for posting this link....again, I actually only understood about 40% of it. I'm not a chemist.  Sure would help to be one about now, huh?
> ...


----------



## chafalota (Nov 5, 2010)

To Jadiebug1:  Them is Soaperschoice.   Also look at the page :www.natural-skincare-authority.com and it will give you information on "Triethanolamine." :wink:


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Nov 7, 2010)

If I am understanding right, you developed skin issues from handling lots of raw soap?   The reason I wear gloves (which I hate doing btw) is because I wash my hands a buzillion times when I am making soap.  It doesn't matter how natural or gentle the base you are using is, if you repeatedly wash your hands you end up damaging your skin because you are washing off the natural oils that your skin produces.  The fact that you were working for someone who didn't provide you with basic safety info and gear like that just ain't right.  I strongly encourage any and all soapers to wear gloves while they work if you are going to wash your hands more than a couple of times.

SFIC's crystal clear is a great soap, but it is not that much different than Crafters choice crystal clear in my humble opinion.  At my levels of production, I get CC from WSP because free shipping is a beautiful thing.


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 8, 2010)

I never considered M&P 'raw' soap, but yeah, that's what's happened I do believe....guess my body just couldn't fight it off anymore.  I've always just made my soap (MP and CP) without gloves....not any more.  (I started wearing the gloves making CP over two years ago(?), though.)  

I can't even wash dishes or the countertop, or the floor, or the windows, or anything without wearing the gloves...
I'm now drenching my hands in fragrance free lotion every night with the cotton gloves on just seeking some relief...

it sucks, but I've no one to blame but myself.  

I'm going to purchase a bit more MP base from SC, just because I can't afford to get it anywhere else at the moment.  BUT....again....next spring I'll be trying SFIC's.... Because even when I'd try showering with it (SC's MP base) it would leave my skin dry and very ITCHY...glycerin soap is not supposed to do that, is it???  

I often wondered at those times I'd try showering with it, also....WHY it smelled like Aqua Net hair spray....now I know. Chemical laden soap is my guess.


----------



## BakingNana (Nov 8, 2010)

@jadie  MP always makes me dry and itchy.  I always wondered if it was because to make the base there is no SF, so unless that's compensated for it would be really drying.  Glycerin doesn't do much for me personally as a soap, but I do really appreciate the talents of the artists who use it for a medium.


----------



## chafalota (Nov 8, 2010)

To Jadiebugs1:  Use 100% Extra Virgin Olive Oil on you hands about 1 hr. before you go to bed. Don't wash your hands during that time.  Then after that hour put some more on and use on top of that put some "Palmers" Olive Butter Formula lotion and then put your moisturizing gloves on and sleep with them on.  When you take them off in the morning your hands should be alot better.


----------

